# Married for 44 years!



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Apologies for the block capitals.

AFTER BEING MARRIED FOR 44 YEARS, I TOOK A CAREFUL LOOK AT MY WIFE ONE
DAY AND SAID, 'HONEY, 44 YEARS AGO WE HAD A CHEAP APARTMENT, A CHEAP
CAR, SLEPT ON A SOFA BED AND WATCHED A 10-INCH BLACK AND WHITE TV, BUT
I GOT TO SLEEP EVERY NIGHT WITH A HOT 25-YEAR-OLD GAL. NOW I HAVE A
$500,000.00 HOME, A $45,000.00 CAR, NICE BIG BED AND PLASMA SCREEN TV,
BUT I'M SLEEPING WITH A 65-YEAR-OLD WOMAN. IT SEEMS TO ME THAT YOU'RE
NOT HOLDING UP YOUR SIDE OF THINGS.'

MY WIFE IS A VERY REASONABLE WOMAN. SHE TOLD ME TO GO OUT AND FIND A HOT
25-YEAR-OLD GAL, AND SHE WOULD MAKE SURE THAT I WOULD,ONCE AGAIN, BE
LIVING IN A CHEAP APARTMENT,DRIVING A CHEAP CAR, SLEEPING ON A SOFA
BED AND WATCHING A 10-INCH BLACK AND WHITE TV.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

...it's funny cause it's true! (apologies to Mr H. Simpson)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

:lol:


----------

